# Learning French.



## Rufus (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm learning French generally using Rosetta Stone. But does anybody know any place to locate sermons or other resources in French and tips to learn?


----------



## Skyler (Jul 19, 2011)

France?


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 19, 2011)

Depending on your level of French, I would start by going to the Gospel Coallition and 
listening to DA Carson's sermons/lectures in French. He speaks it fluently with only the slightest English accent, thus it is much easier to follow at the beginning. As you get 
more advanced, try different sermons by different French Speakers. Try searching for
Henri Blocher, and then try sermons from ERQ Pastors (all sermons preached by at 
l'église Réformée en Beauce are available on their website as a pdf and/or mp3:Église Chrétienne Réformée de Beauce » Prédications )

French is very hard to learn at first. It takes a long time of study and practice. If you ever need help, don't hesitate to contact me! I've been living in Québec for 5 years and still I don't feel so good in French even though I've started my theology studies at a French University! It is always a process.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 19, 2011)

I learned to speak french in 10 months by giving it my full attention and living in France. Rosetta Stone is really one of the better ways to learn a language. Once you have a grasp of the language, it helps to find someone with whom you can speak regularly. One of the things often missing in language is the Biblical vocabulary. I was blessed to study in a reformed language school in France, so I had the opportunity to hear sermons weekly and learn biblical vocabulary. 

Sermon audio has sermons in french: 
French Sermons - SermonAudio.com

Listening is a great way to learn the langauge. I would also suggest getting your hands on a French Bible and an audio recording so you can listen to it being read aloud and follow along. Try reading familiar passages in your French Bible. 

Also, below is website where you can buy christian books translated into French. 

Livres en Francais: Vie chrtienne (Christian books in French)

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------

Joseph, your mention of Henri Blocher reminded me of my studies in France. I met his father Jacques Blocher. He was quite old at the time, but I did have the opportunity to hear him speak. I think some recordings of his sermons are available somewhere. Jacques Blocher founded the school where I studied french.


----------



## Zenas (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm with you. I can't afford Rosetta Stone right now but I'm using some free online stuff. Practice everyday. A background in Spanish and a mind that loves etymology helps a ton.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 19, 2011)

FSI Language Courses - French

This should cover you with the basics. You'll have to look in other directions for more advanced stuff.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 19, 2011)

Bibles in Your Language: Foreign Bibles over 250 languages

This website has several choices of online French Bibles and audio Bibles as well as ones you can purchase.


----------



## Rufus (Jul 19, 2011)

> Skyler
> 
> France?



That would be fun, but no, I could go with the school but I'm going to Mexico (I'd prefer Australia) with my family instead.



> Depending on your level of French, I would start by going to the Gospel Coallition and
> listening to DA Carson's sermons/lectures in French. He speaks it fluently with only the slightest English accent, thus it is much easier to follow at the beginning. As you get
> more advanced, try different sermons by different French Speakers. Try searching for
> Henri Blocher, and then try sermons from ERQ Pastors (all sermons preached by at
> ...





> I learned to speak french in 10 months by giving it my full attention and living in France. Rosetta Stone is really one of the better ways to learn a language. Once you have a grasp of the language, it helps to find someone with whom you can speak regularly. One of the things often missing in language is the Biblical vocabulary. I was blessed to study in a reformed language school in France, so I had the opportunity to hear sermons weekly and learn biblical vocabulary.
> 
> Sermon audio has sermons in french:
> French Sermons - SermonAudio.com
> ...



Thanks for all the information both of you supplied, God Bless.



> I'm with you. I can't afford Rosetta Stone right now but I'm using some free online stuff. Practice everyday. A background in Spanish and a mind that loves etymology helps a ton.



I wouldn't have payed for Rosetta Stone if I had too, I log on to a military account by using my Dads name and password, Free Rosetta Stone, Business courses, etc. etc. etc.

I figured if I learn French on my own I can pass out of (take the midterms and finals) for the schools French, get the credits, and move on to the schools provided (which I might have to take online not using RS) German or Latin.


----------



## Zenas (Jul 19, 2011)

This is extremely helpful.


----------



## SwordoftheLord (Jul 20, 2011)

How well does rosetta stone work? I was thinking bout trying it for Hebrew, but will it just help you to speak and hear? Or will it help you be able to read it also?


----------



## Zenas (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm willing to bet that reading modern Hebrew and reading ancient Hebrew is like reading modern English and reading Old English.


----------



## SwordoftheLord (Jul 20, 2011)

Zenas said:


> I'm willing to bet that reading modern Hebrew and reading ancient Hebrew is like reading modern English and reading Old English.



yeah, but does rosetta stone help you to read it also? or just speak and understand it?


----------



## Zenas (Jul 20, 2011)

I think that you'd be proficient at reading, writing, and speaking whatever language you're learning. However, I've not used the product yet.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 20, 2011)

I think if you get far enough into Rosetta Stone, it will help you with the reading and writing. I've just recently started to learn Spanish on Rosetta Stone. 

Just from my personal experience with languages (I've learned German, too.). There is no substitute for speaking with native speakers and reading it yourself. 

If you are taking French just to pass exams, you might want to pick up a French course that teaches the grammar. The most useful tool I have is a book called "Grammaire pratique du francais d'aujourd'hui" (langue parlee, langue ecrite). It is a book put out by Allicance Francaise. My copy is fairly out-of-date now, but I imagine they have an updated version since it is a standard text for school.

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------

Amazon.com: Grammaire Pratique Du Francais D'Aujourd'hui (9782010021343): Mauger, G. MAUGER: Books

Well, here it is on Amazon. It looks like you can pick up a used copy for a few dollars. I read several reviews elsewhere on the internet, and it looks like people are still recommending this book.


----------



## Zenas (Jul 20, 2011)

The side by side Bible link I posted yesterday is immensely helpful. I feel as if I have learned a much from reading the first chapter of Genesis than I have with some of the grammar drills I've done.


----------



## NB3K (Jul 20, 2011)

Well which of Calvin's works are the best? His latin, or his french? Because you guys just gave me an idea. If I could learn one or the other I could spend the time I have translating his works that are left in his tounge into english for us.


----------



## Rufus (Jul 20, 2011)

JBaldwin said:


> I think if you get far enough into Rosetta Stone, it will help you with the reading and writing. I've just recently started to learn Spanish on Rosetta Stone.
> 
> Just from my personal experience with languages (I've learned German, too.). There is no substitute for speaking with native speakers and reading it yourself.
> 
> ...



Rosetta Stone has Grammar and Writing right from the start.



> The side by side Bible link I posted yesterday is immensely helpful. I feel as if I have learned a much from reading the first chapter of Genesis than I have with some of the grammar drills I've done.



Thanks! What do you do for Grammar drills? 



> Well which of Calvin's works are the best? His latin, or his french? Because you guys just gave me an idea. If I could learn one or the other I could spend the time I have translating his works that are left in his tounge into english for us.


I'm not sure which ones are better but Latin is much easier to learn than French.


----------



## Zenas (Jul 20, 2011)

There's a free app for google chrome called Tres Bien. It has some vocabulary flashcards and conjugation flashcards that I've been using. 

I feel as if reading Genesis was far more effective at helping me recognize vocabulary and understand French grammatical structure (which seems to be the same as Spanish) and actually remember it all so that I could quickly recognize what is being said.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 20, 2011)

Zenas said:


> There's a free app for google chrome called Tres Bien. It has some vocabulary flashcards and conjugation flashcards that I've been using.
> 
> I feel as if reading Genesis was far more effective at helping me recognize vocabulary and understand French grammatical structure (which seems to be the same as Spanish) and actually remember it all so that I could quickly recognize what is being said.



This is very true. If you know Spanish grammar, the French is much easier.


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 20, 2011)

Calvin wrote in both. It is not a matter which is better and which are worse, but 
his works (in the Calvini opera-if i'm not mistaken) has both French and English in it. Most of the sermons are in French, his tracts and letters are quite mixed up, while his more academic work (most though not all of his commentaries), thus it is in 
Latin.

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------

Calvin wrote in both. It is not a matter which is better and which are worse, but 
his works (in the Calvini opera-if i'm not mistaken) has both French and English in it. Most of the sermons are in French, his tracts and letters are quite mixed up, while his more academic work (most though not all of his commentaries), thus it is in Latin.

That being said, there is a massive 6-7 volume biography on the life of Jean Calvin available only in French. My university has it (it is a french university originally founded as a catholic theological institution), and I have dipped into it, and that should be the next thing translated within Anglophone Calvin Studies. Probably be better given its size to only release it electronically given the narrow scope of interest, but it is rather vital.


----------



## Jonathan B. (Jul 23, 2011)

And you will find hundreds of sermons by Piper, Sproul, Dever and others translated in French here:

Livres et PrÃ©dications Bibliques

And here:

The Gospel Coalition - Resources in French

I also second the recommendation for Henri Blocher's books and sermons...

---

Joseph, do you know if Calvin's works are available in Modern French somewhere on the internet? I can only find Old French versions (I know that books exists, but I'm looking for electronic versions).


----------



## Kevin (Jul 23, 2011)

You could do an internship at a PCA church plant in a bi-lingual area, and focus on outreach & small groups in french.

Hint, HINT...


----------

